# All Heat Team: SG Voting



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*PICK TWO!!*










*#3, Dwyane Wade (2003-Present)*










*#6, Eddie Jones (2000-2005, 2007)*










*#21, Voshon Lenard (1995-2000)*










*#55, Eddie House (2000-2003, 2010-2011)*










*#3, Steve Smith (1991-1995, 2005)*










*#24, Jason Kapono (2005-2007)*​


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade & Smith


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like eddie jones but Kap is one of my fav Heat all time.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

D. Wade & Ray Allen...

yeah, I said it.

lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

According to the vote numbers, a lot of people are missing the "PICK TWO" directive.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Eddie Jones deserves a lot more respect than he got here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I went with he and Wade. 19 people voted but only 14 have chosen players other than Wade. People aren't getting this.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I don't wanna say anything about the Heat fanbase, but...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> I don't wanna say anything about the Heat fanbase, but...


Kind of speaks to the guys who were real fans before the super team and who just jumped on the wagon when times were good.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I hated Eddie Jones while he was here because he never lived up to the max contract he got.. but the guy was a pretty good player. Steve Smith was probably a better player career wise, but he wasn't as successful in a Heat uniform.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Kind of speaks to the guys who were real fans before the super team and who just jumped on the wagon when times were good.


Well, there's that, but that's not where I was going. I know a lot of these guys have been on this board as long as I've been on this site...

Nah, what I was pointing out was the seeming inability to comprehend "Pick Two" and just poking some fun at the intellect of this fanbase....and it was a joke. Kidding. Not serious. Just a little dig, nothing that should be taken seriously.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

King Joseus said:


> Well, there's that, but that's not where I was going. I know a lot of these guys have been on this board as long as I've been on this site...
> 
> Nah, what I was pointing out was the seeming inability to comprehend "Pick Two" and just poking some fun at the intellect of this fanbase....and it was a joke. Kidding. Not serious. Just a little dig, nothing that should be taken seriously.


No offense taken, got what you were saying. But it should be said that the guys not picking two were mostly not Heat fans, Blakejesus, Rollwithem, and doctordrizzay.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Voted for Wade and EJ. Steve Smith was solid, but I think those two are the clear standouts at the 2 guard spot. EJ may never have lived up to that max deal, but so what, sometimes you gotta overpay to get over the top. Thats what we were hoping to do when we paid EJ, but Zo got sick. Not Eddie's fault.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Eddie Jones' max contract was my only pet peeve of his. but take that away and i cant hate on his play and professionalism. guy was a good all-around shooting guard.

again, i cant speak for Smith, as i never got to see him play. i became a fan after him.


----------

